# MK3 at Geneva next week



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

Not sure if anyone else has seen this but i was just going through Instagram and Audi have released a Picture with 3 TT's - Past present and future, the future TT is a silhouette and they officially state it will be revealed at next weeks Geneva Convention?


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

Few more days......


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I like that top pictture


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have given more light to the picture, to see the car better.
In this picture, I see a mk2 facelift!!!


----------



## vailance (Apr 2, 2011)

What do you think??


----------



## CornishPasty (Feb 28, 2014)

Slightly disappointing that it is basically an exterior facelift, for everyone that has been waiting for the MKIII but for me I'm pretty chuffed that as I ordered my TTS back in October and was bricking it that the MKIII was going to be totally different

Will put my celebrations on hold into we've seen the whole car


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

kevin34 said:


> I have given more light to the picture, to see the car better.
> In this picture, I see a mk2 facelift!!!


What did you expect?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

you could say the MK2 is a MK1 face lift.

The TT has an iconic image, much like the 911, so any "new" car will look similar to its predecessor


----------



## CornishPasty (Feb 28, 2014)

spike said:


> you could say the MK2 is a MK1 face lift.
> 
> The TT has an iconic image, much like the 911, so any "new" car will look similar to its predecessor


I would say that the MKII was a little more than a facelift


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

CornishPasty said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > you could say the MK2 is a MK1 face lift.
> ...


Sure - under the skin. Just like the mk3 will be built on a totally different platform to the mk2.

But to the casual observer, the mk1 and mk2 look pretty similar. The mk2 look is obviously a visual development of the mk1.

That said, this is less of an evolution than I would have expected ... based on what little is out there picture-wise, will have to see it in the flesh.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm thinking it's actually looking rather nice.
The rear quarter is far more mk1 like, where the rear pillar meets the rear flank it's not smoothed off like a mk 2.
Far more aggressive looking, look like a good job to me so far 8)


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you have seen that it SEEMS that the rear brake light goes side to side? :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking at the silhouette pic it seems the Mk3 have grown taller and wider. Look how much the wing mirrors are inboard in relation to the wheel arches.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

To me looks good because the MK2 still looks good. But as far as being a new generation, the evolution in design between this and the MK2 look much smaller than between the Mk2 and Mk1. The proportions, the shoulder line, the wheel arches and the basic architecture of the rear lights looks about the same in the Mk2 and Mk3. When someone says it looks like a facelift maybe he is not totally wrong. Looks bad? No, but it could look different...


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like brake lights side to side are confirmed... :?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

ZephyR2 said:


> Looking at the silhouette pic it seems the Mk3 have grown taller and wider. Look how much the wing mirrors are inboard in relation to the wheel arches.


The new platform is lighter and they decide to make the car a little larger, which is a shame. The TT MK2 was tall enough.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

Almost there! Been reading a lot of negative opinions towards the car from internet comments. But I'm optimistic that Audi will deliver.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

am sure it will be just as pretty as the MK2.

The MK1 loosk nothing like the MK2.. certianly not an "evolution" the Mk1 reminds me of a VW beetle thats been stamped on to make it lower.

The mk2 design is much more masculine. And looks like they have kept this trend and just updated the front and rear bumpers/ lights and the interior. SO i won't be surprised if engine choices and power output are similar.

If it aint broke.............


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Only a few days until real pictures I'm sure 

Geneva motor show is on!


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

Alexjh said:


> am sure it will be just as pretty as the MK2.
> 
> The MK1 loosk nothing like the MK2.. certianly not an "evolution" the Mk1 reminds me of a VW beetle thats been stamped on to make it lower.
> 
> ...


I kinda agree, I respect the MK1 because without it there would not be an mk2. The MK2 is a nice evolution. I mean look at the photo, It takes the same basic lines and refines them, you can "feel" a connection between the two cars. I think the MK2 in the S-line (2011), TTS, TTRS look stunning.









Source: viewtopic.php?t=88617


----------

